# HP Pavilion ze4115 video (ATI Radeon IGP 320M? Radeon 9000?)

## colinb

Ok, does anyone know what video chipset this laptop (HP Pavilion ze4115) actually uses? HP says it's an "ATI Radeon", but that doesn't really narrow it down too far. The PCI chip ID is 0x4336, which I've read is the Radeon IGP 320M. I've also read that ATI claims the 320M is 100% software compatible with the PC version (non-mobile-version) of the Radeon 9000.

Right now I'm using the generic vesa driver for X. Color depth is restricted to 8bpp. I guess my questions are:

(a) What chipset do I have here?

(b) Is there a driver available for it?

--Colin

----------

## pens

Well, I have an HP ZE4100 with an IGP 340M chipset (chipID 0x4337) and I can get a little better than the VESA driver by running the radeon driver and overriding my chipId. Just put 

```
ChipID    0x4242
```

 into your XF86Config (this is an 8500). Still no accelerated support.

----------

## colinb

Yeah, I just discovered this, too. The problem with setting the chip-ID to get a higher color depth is that the lack of acceleration slows down X a *lot*. I've heard that there'll be support for this chipset in XFree86 4.3.0. (?)

--Colin

----------

## pens

I dont know about the support. just about everyone I've emailed about this says that things are not looking that good. Mostly i think this is because not much else from this chipset is supported yet, like the AGP chipset for example. Plus i havn't seen much discussion about it on the xfree-xpert mailing lists. but i have my fingers crossed.

----------

## greenfury

I have a ze4125 which has the Radeon 320M IGP (0x4336).  I'm guessing the ze4115 does too.  I currently just use the VESA driver.  I used the GATOS radeon driver with my old desktop's Radeon 7500 under Gentoo; it worked pretty well.  I don't know if the GATOS drivers support the mobile radeons; I'll have to check it out.

----------

## greenfury

Oops.  Forgot  your second question.  I don't know why you should be restricted to 8pp.  Mine is set to 32bpp (at 1024 x 768).  Are you sure your XF86Config is set correctly?

----------

## colinb

Well, if I don't include  Option "noaccel"  in the Device section of my XF86Config when using the radeon driver and specifying the ChipID, I just get a garbled mess on the X display and the system stops responding. Are you saying there's a way to get both a high color depth and hardware acceleration?

--Colin

----------

## greenfury

No, sorry, I guess I misunderstood your question.  I meant that you could get 32 (24?) bpp with the VESA driver.  I haven't figured out how to get the accelerated (radeon) driver to work yet.

----------

## pcjon

There is a patch on the mailing list that enables 2D support (for now).

http://www.mail-archive.com/xfree86@xfree86.org/msg03279.html

It works on my HP ze4200 (ze4220).

I hacked up my 4.3 ebuild to include the patch (and it works). You may want to give it a try.

Jon

----------

## paranode

2D support works fine for me with the vesa driver (4.3.0).  Using the ChipID and noaccel options actually reduce the 2D performance significantly.

----------

## Andrue

I'm using XFree 4.3 & the radeon driver patch and it works okay, but most of the benefits are 2D acceleration -- there doesn't seem to be much else but I'm hardly an expert.    :Smile:   I've had it work with both 2.4.21_ac3_pre-somthing or other and 2.5.66.  GLXGEARS almost exactly the same speed as with the VESA driver (220FPS vs. 200 with VESA).

Hmmm... just looked at my XFree86 log and yes, DRI is "not yet implemented" in the driver.  2D stuff (bit blitter, etc) appears to be enabled.  I'll have to try watching a DVD and see if the performance is there.

- A.

----------

## colinb

Well, the IGP 320M now has some 2D support -- it's much faster than just the vesa driver. There's a patch off of X 4.3.0 that includes support for some newer ATI chips, including the 320M. This patch is automatically applied when emerge'ing xfree-4.3.0-r2 from the tree.

Other information about Gentoo running on my laptop is here:

http://colin.res.wpi.net/ze4115.php

--Colin

----------

## 3vilinside

Hey

I have a pavilion ze4294 which has (AFAIK) the same grapic card as yours. Now I'm currently in the xfree-configuration-phase, but I do not have the refresh rates for my laptop. What rates did you tell xfree to use?

----------

## 3vilinside

Sorry forget something in last posting:

I phoned HP support here in Austria and they were only able to tell me the overall refresh rate (if I can name it like this), which is 90-200 kHz. But the guy could not tell me if this is the vertical or horzontal, or even both. Actually the average range can be used for both... 

BTW do you also only have (or had) a tiny screen on the monitor? Unfortunately I can't get around this problem up to now to change the size of the screen (as it is during boot). ?

----------

## madtomkidd

The fix for your tiny screen is as follows:

Try it at boot time, then change your grub.conf or lilo.conf accordingly.

for my hp ze4145, I set a kernel parameter "vga=791"

That gives a 16 bpp 1024x768 console.

if you're at 1280x1024, it's vga=794

hope that helps!

----------

## 3vilinside

hey

thank you for this hint. I'll try that out if there's some time left 

thanks!

----------

